# [XBMC PVR Debug] Crash XBMC lors de la connexion PVR[Résolu]

## jaypeche

http://passion-xbmc.org/support-xbmc-linux/%28gentoo-debug%29-probleme-avec-xbmc-svn-branch-pvr-testing2/

Si quelqu'un ayant fait l'experience de XBMC branche PVR-testing2 peux m'apporter un peu d'aide, je lui en serait reconnaissant, je bug !

Merçi

----------

## jaypeche

XBMC pvr-testing2 sous Gentoo fonctionne très bien à la révision SVN 27234, j'ai connu quelques souçis pour l'installer. Il y faut utiliser une version spécifique  de vdr-streamdev pour XBMC.

Pour ceux qui veulent tenter l'aventure. Vous trouverez "l'install Story" içi : http://passion-xbmc.org/support-xbmc-linux/%28gentoo-debug%29-probleme-avec-xbmc-svn-branch-pvr-testing2/

Et les ebuilds qui vont bien sur mon overlay : http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/overlay/

Enjoy   :Exclamation: 

----------

